# Artenbestimmung



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo...

Also... ich habe dieses Jahr einen "kleinen" Gartenteich angelegt und damit sich darin auch was bewegt kuzerhand 3 Koi's und ein paar Goldfische eingesetzt.

Da Fische auch gefüttert werden wollen habe ich aus einem alten Stück Gartenschlauch einen Futterring gebastelt, damit sich das Futter durch Wind und Strömung nicht über die gesamte Wasserfläche verteilt.

Heute habe ich dann eine merkwürdige Entdeckung gemacht!!!

An diesem Futterring hat sich ein schwarz-brauner Klumpen gebildet der mit einer leicht milchig weißen Oberfläche überzogen ist.
Bei genauerer Betrachtung hat sich herausgestellt das das Ding lebt. Die beschriebene milchige Oberfläche betseht aus winzigen unzählbar vielen Blütenähnlichen Gebilden, die in der Lage sind sich bei Berührung in den Klumpen oder besser dessen Poren zurück zu ziehen und kommen selbstständig nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder heraus.

Dann hab ich mich daran erinnert sowas schon mal gesehen zu haben. Nur war das eine Doku im TV über Korallenriffe.

Gibt es Süßwasserkorallen die so wie oben beschrieben aussehen?
Wie kommt sowas von alleine in den Teich?

Grüße aus Niedersachen, Raum Hildesheim


----------



## karsten. (2. Sep. 2004)

* hydra*

n´abend
meinst Du die ?

http://home.t-online.de/home/ghstanjek/hm1.htm



der ist auch nett

http://home.t-online.de/home/zieralgen/zzkette1.htm

welche war ´s  denn nun ?

bis dann


----------



## chrisskhc (3. Sep. 2004)

Hallo karsten.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir alle Links angeschaut, aber die Art die ich suche war nicht dabei. Oder habe sie nicht erkannt.

Werde heute Nachmittag ein Bild machen und es hier posten.


----------



## chrisskhc (3. Sep. 2004)

*Bilder*

So... ich habe ein paar Bilder gemacht und hoffe das sie gut genug sind um zu erkennen um was es sich handelt.

Bei dem letzten Bild sind auch Jungfische mit drauf und ganz ehrlich bin ich mir auch da nicht so ganz sicher bin um welche Art es sich handelt.
Sie sind jetzt ungefähr 1,5cm groß.


----------



## karsten. (3. Sep. 2004)

ich seh nix !


----------



## chrisskhc (3. Sep. 2004)

*?*

Was siehst du nicht?

Vielleicht doch ein wenig schwer zu erkennen was ich meine...

Die Digi-Cam ist nicht so gut für Makro Aufnahmen... also ein wenig unscharf im Detail.

Bei dem Bild1 ist es das bläuliche Gebilde.

Bei dem Bild2 habe ich nur den äußeren Rand des vom Futterringrand abgelösten Klumpen fotografiert. (da meine ich aber das man die Form und Struktur erkennen kann, sofern man weiß um was sich handelt.)

Bei dem Bild3 habe ich die Mitte des Klumpen mit den Jungfischen fotografiert.


----------



## StefanS (3. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Chris,

ganz ehrlich ? Ich habe so etwas noch nie gesehen...

Sorry und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (8. Sep. 2004)

Nabend!

Also mir würde nur noch das Moostierchen einfallen (Cristatella mucedo). Dazu passt aber nicht unbedingt die blaue Farbe der Kolonie?! Aber auch das besitzt bewimperte Tentakel die sich bei Berührung einziehen. Schau dir mal bei Google die Bilder an ob das so ungefähr passt. Vielleicht isses das ja.

Gruß Björn 
P.S. Bin mehr oder weniger neu  Weiteres folgt noch


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Chris,

Schaut wirklich seltsam aus. Sowas habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Wende dich mal an die NASA, vielleicht ist es eine Alienbrut.   

Spass bei Seite. Ich habe einen Biologen in der Familie, dem werde ich die Bilder mal zeigen. Vielleich bekommt er was raus. Kannst Du noch ein schärferes Foto einstellen?


----------



## chrisskhc (8. Sep. 2004)

@Nestor und Dr.J

Danke für die Antworten...

habe noch mal versucht ein schärferes Bild zu machen und es ist mir auch fast gelungen...

...seht das Ergebnis


----------



## Nestor (9. Sep. 2004)

Nabend! Oh weh das sieht schon komisch aus. Also evtl irgendwelche __ Nesseltiere?! Mhh also ich wüsste nicht dass es Süßwasserkorallen gibt , Süßwasseranaemonen eigentlich auch nich?! 
Mhhh nen Süßwasserschwamm sieht ja eigentlich auch anders aus!? 
Ich habe im Internet leider keine Hydren-Kolonien gefunden die dem ähnlich sehen. 
Kann man aus dem Verband ein einzelnes Individuum entfernen oder geht das net?  
Also sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Vorallem die blaue Kolonie! 

Gruß Björn


----------



## chrisskhc (9. Sep. 2004)

Also ein Tierchen aus dem Verband lösen geht nicht... da die 1. soooo klein sind und 2. sind die so miteinander verwachsen das das nicht ohne die Tiere zu verletzten funktionieren würde.

Der bläuliche Schimmer der Kolonie im Teich kommt nicht von ihr selber, sondern durch die bei der Aufnahme herschenden Lichtverhältnisse...

Also mein Fazit zu den Tierchen ist momentan...

...das wenn es Hydren sind eine besondere Abart sein muss.
Im Netz hab ich nur Bilder gefunden wo sie sich EINZELN an Planzen befunden haben... und nicht in einem solchen Verband.
Ausserdem bezweifel ich ein wenig das es eine Nesseltierart ist... die Jungfische wo ich auch nicht weiß was das für welche sind versuchen die Fangwimpern abzufressen... sind aber zu langsam... lassen sich aber auch nicht abschrecken. Scheint also nicht wirklich giftig zu sein.

... wenn es Moostierchen sind, dann haben diese hier ein eigenartiges Aussehen. Habe auch da keine entsprechenden Bilder im Netz gefunden.
Ausserdem sollen sich ja Moostierchen so wie es gelesen habe langssam fotbewegen können... diese hier jedenfalls auf keinen Fall da die Kolonie viel zu steif und an der unterseite viel zu ausgehärtet ist das da auf welche Weise auch immer ein Vortrieb entstehen könnte.

Da ich sowieso gleich in die Stadt muss werde ich die eine Kolonie mal mit in die Zoohandlung nehmen und dort fragen... viellecht haben die ne Ahnung.

chris


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Chris,

das Ergebnis Deiner Nachforschungen würde mich wahnsinnig interessieren. Folge dem Thread mit grossem Interesse.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## chrisskhc (9. Sep. 2004)

Also..

wie geschrieben war ich in der Zoohandlung...
sehr interessant was der Chef dort so von sich gegeben hat... war nicht wirklich hilfreich, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich nach einem Buch über Süßwasserlebewesen gefragt habe.

Dort haben wir dann nachlesen können das es sich doch um eine Art Moostierchen handeln muss. Es gibt soweit das Buch es hergegeben hat 3 verschiedene Arten. Den entsprechenenden latinischen Namen konnte ich mir nicht merken, aber dort war eine entsprechende Einzeltier Abbildung mit entsprechendem Text der ungefär so lautete...

... Lebensraum stehende und leicht fließende Gewässer mit hohem Panlankton Gehalt.
... Es können sich Kolonien bilden die in der Regel eine Größe von 2-5cm haben. In Ausnahmefällen auch bis 30cm.
... dann stand noch eine ganze Menge über deren Fortpflanzung, und noch mehr.

Da ich nun zwei solcher Kolonien in meinem Teich aufgefunden habe und beide größer sind als 5cm muss ich davon ausgehen das mein Teich ein überaus idealer Lebenraum für diese Tierart ist. Mal sehen wie sie über den Winter kommen und sie sich weiterentwickeln.

Ich denke das ich damit nun zufrieden sein kann, falls meine Erkenntnis doch flasch sein sollte und jemandem dieses Auffällt kann er sich gerne weiterhin dazu äußern.

chris

PS: An den Forum Administrator... ich denke dieser Thread könnte nun in den "Tiere im und am Teich" Bereich verschoben werden... ich glaube dort ist er besser aufgehoben...


----------

